
United States vs. Information - ikeboy
https://www.courtlistener.com/?q=%22United+States+v%22&type=r&order_by=dateFiled+desc&party_name=+%22information%22
======
ikeboy
Thought this was interesting - all cases where the United States is suing
"information". This is how search warrants are structured - the US sues the
information. But the description of this information can be interesting -
"United States v. Information associated with certain URLS that is stored at
Google (1:18-mj-01048)" [https://www.courtlistener.com/docket/8175572/united-
states-v...](https://www.courtlistener.com/docket/8175572/united-states-v-
information-associated-with-certain-urls-that-is-stored-at/)

